# Adopting a dog with littermate syndrome



## Seriesnuns (Nov 8, 2020)

I may be adopting a pointing griffon with littermate syndrome, he is 1.5 years and and has lived with his sibling since birth.

Can anyone give past experience when the siblings are seperated into a new home how the bonding with the new owner and learning new habits(good) goes?


----------



## BKaymuttleycrew (Feb 2, 2015)

Honestly, it depends on the dog. Some will take a LONG time to acclimate & settle into the new routine that doesn't include their sibling. Others will adjust very quickly - or at least as quickly as any dog does when adopted into a new home. 

Be patient & positive. Let the dog set the pace for new learning. And, thank you for adopting.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

What are the actual behavioral problems he has concerning his sibling? Separation anxiety? Aggression/bullying behaviors towards each other? Difficulty connecting with handlers? Littermate Syndrome can manifest in a lot of different ways, so addressing the individual problems at this stage will probably be more effective that looking at trying to fix it as a whole. 

But yes, give him time! Any pup will take a while to adjust to a new home, but one who's been separated from a sibling for the first time in their lives will likely take longer.


----------

